
To cut down on bugs, Apple is changing how it develops its software - aarghh
https://arstechnica.com/gadgets/2019/11/to-cut-down-on-bugs-apple-is-changing-how-it-develops-its-software/
======
rcaught
> The report also says that Apple "privately considered" iOS 13.1 to be "the
> actual public release" and that the company expected only die-hard fans
> would update to iOS 13 within the short week between its initial release and
> the iOS 13.1 update.

 _That didn 't happen. And if it did, it wasn't that bad. And if it was,
that's not a big deal. And if it is, that's not my fault. And if it was, I
didn't mean it. And if I did... you deserved it._

